# Meca 3X SQL Sundown Audio NC State Finals Hickory Motor Speedway



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

August 14
Hickory Motory Speedway, Hickory NC.

This is a huge SPL event but Meca and Iasca Sq will be there.
3x Meca points.

SQ will be judged outside the main racetrack in the parking area.

Registration starts around 9:30am
judging Starts around 10:30am

Unless you want to see the SPL event, you do not need to pay the gate fee for Sound Quality.

Entry fee is $30 for 3X event.

Update: Iasca SQC has also joined in the event.
$30/event


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I'll be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I plan on being there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nightmare1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I will be there


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Al-B-There


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I see what u did there😉


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Al-B-There


Made my day bro!!!

(I know what you are thinking......it don’t take much )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Made my day bro!!!
> 
> (I know what you are thinking......it don’t take much )
> 
> ...


Think so, huh?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Updated. Iasca sqc also available


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just under 2 weeks away!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

No need to pay gate fee if you're only doing SQ.
If you want to go inside and see SPL VEHICLES to vendors. Then you'll need to pay gate fee.

Reminder Cash only. $30/event each.
Meca SQL $30
Iasca SQC $30
Install $20

NO RTA!!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I was just reminded that 8/12 is my dad's 75th birthday, and they have big plans for Saturday. I'll catch you guys at the Hybrid show


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I will be there but not competing.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Reminder....there is usually a huge line of traffic to get into the racetrack.

One option is to drive past the traffic,assuming douchebags don't block traffic flow again, and then turn around and come back in opposite direction.
There is a small turn in right past the main entrance.
Then you just have to drive across the field.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great show today! 

Thanks to Mic and Keith for the MECA and IASCA judging - Lori for administration and keeping Mic in line! 

It was great to see everyone who came out - I talked a few people’s ears off - but it was a great (hot) day to be outside (better being under a canopy in front of a fan next to Nick’s car ). 

I really enjoyed the demos I got, and was provided some helpful feedback. I only took a few pics. 

My car got punched in the face by a discarded retread on the way to Hickory  These little Audi pieces are big $ 





















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Great show today!
> 
> Thanks to Mic and Keith for the MECA and IASCA judging - Lori for administration and keeping Mic in line!
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming out. The Audi sounds acceptable now   

Actually it was quite good. Stop messing with it for awhile.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Thanks for coming out. The Audi sounds acceptable now
> 
> Actually it was quite good. Stop messing with it for awhile.


Thanks Mic for the feedback! I’m glad it is better than the disaster it was the last time you heard it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

It was good hanging out with everyone. I said I was not going to compete. I did anyway but I still have alot of stuff to do. Once my installer can get better I should be good to go for next competition.


----------

